# EXPRES Website



## Radar114 (31 Aug 2010)

I saw a poster in the gym about a website for personal training to keep your standard up for EXPRES.  Anyone know that link?  Its a PSP website.  I can't find it in here or on the web.  Any help appreciated.


----------



## 2010newbie (31 Aug 2010)

http://www3.cfpsa.com/EXPRESprescription/


----------



## Radar114 (31 Aug 2010)

Thanks, no wonder I couldn't find it that easy with a web address like that.


----------



## Chilme (22 Sep 2010)

If you want to keep it even simpler, it is publically "cfexpres.ca".  Pretty Easy to remember


----------

